
Apple Fixes Cookie Access Vulnerability in Safari on Billions of Devices - dsr12
https://threatpost.com/apple-fixes-cookie-access-vulnerability-in-safari-on-billions-of-devices/112246
======
jamescostian
It's about time. While they're at it, hopefully they'll also fix all of those
weird syncing bugs (e.g. after syncing some new songs don't appear in their
playlist, apps that were deleted on purpose re-appear, ringtones disappearing,
etc.)

